# Godzilla's Go Kart



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Did I mention this kit is a blast?


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Nicely done!

I've always said that Godzilla's Go-Kart was (IMHO) the best conceived and executed of the monster rods.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Thanks Chris. I agree that it is well designed. If not for the terrible head sculpt, the Wolfman's wagon would be right up there.


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

Nice Rich! Great Job


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Cool paint job, even shading on the 'chute.


----------



## normlbd (Nov 2, 2001)

Very cool!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I just finished this kit myself a couple of weeks ago...and you're right F91 this kit is a blast...but I noticed you eliminated the flames? What up wit dat? You've done a helluva job on 'er :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

WOW...awesome, F91! This makes me want to get the one I started a long time ago out and make some progress on it. I love the fish!


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

LOVE it, dude! Sweet work! :thumbsup:


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Thanks guys, I appreciate it. Mcdougal- I have the flames, but I felt it detracted from what I was trying to do. I may yet strip the chrome off and put it on, we'll see. Thanks again everyone.


----------



## Dino Lynn Bob (Sep 28, 2008)

Looks great!! 
Let's see the head and front, the one pic only shows from the shoulders back.
I'll start mine one of these days.
Lynn


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Rich beautiful smooth paint job.

Randy


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Thanks Randy, I wish there were better pics. Speaking of which-


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Great work, on a kit which is quite hard to make look colourful - there aren't too many opportunities to lay on lots of colour variation on this kit. 
But of all the monster rods it has the best and most complete monster - you see more of Godzilla on his cart than you do of any of the other monsters in their mobiles. I've never yet seen a kitbash where this Godzilla is put into a different situation, such as leaping across something.


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Beautiful detailing on a terrific kit. 
Kudos! Salutations! Atta-boys!


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

mrmurph- Do you frequent Galaxy Hobby? This kit was in the contest there last weekend.


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

DEFINITELY the best of the monster rods!! Great job on it!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Wayne


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Nice looking cart F91. :thumbsup:

RK


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

He looks great Rich!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: I'm working on this one right now (as well as the other 5- they're all over the house at different stages of construction), and I have to admit it's my favourite one!! 
I hope mine turns out half as nice as yours!!

Chris.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Chris- Thanks mate, I'm sure it will.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Rich,
AWESOME work on Godzilla's Go-Kart! You have really made this kit look great by paying attention to the details and making sure you hit them with some paint and drybrush! Love it!

MMM


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Bob- Thanks. I actually have about 5 different colors on the fish. Dry brushing, airbrushing and an oil wash on the bone part. I'm not sure the pictures do it justice.


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Hi Rich

I've never been to Galaxy Hobby, but I have checked out their webpage. Sounds like a weekend visit might be in order. I like Skyway Models over here in Seattle. Ya never know what you might find on the shelves.
Cheers
- Murph


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

MrMurph- Skyway is a Treasure hunters delight! Galaxy, however, has a much bigger store. Heck, I drive all the way from Port Orchard!!!


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

I love it!! Awesome work!!


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

great job Rich . very vibrant colors ( i love the fish ! ) . 
hb


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

HB- Thanks man. It was fun.


----------

